# UML - Modellierung / Kompositum



## PhilippWi (17. Sep 2016)

Hallo, ich brauche euren Rat zu einer Aufgabe, die folgendermaßen lautet:

Es gibt drei Monster, A und B und C, wobei C aus mehreren Bs besteht. Zudem gibt es die Monster jeweils nur in Gruppen. Die Monster haben 3 gleiche Attribute.


Nun soll ich dies in einem UML Diagramm darstellen. Mein Lösungsansatz ist: Es gibt eine Klasse "Monster", von denen die Klassen "A", "B", "C" und "Gruppe" erben. "C" ist ein Kompositum, da es aus mehreren "B" besteht. Ist das soweit sinnvoll, und ist die Klasse "Gruppe" ebenfalls ein Kompositum, obwohl sie auch aus mehreren "C" bestehen kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## JStein52 (20. Sep 2016)

Vielleicht hast du schon alles fertig, aber Gruppe erbt meines Erachtens nicht von Monster. Man kann es ja auch so sagen:
A, B, C ist jeweils ein Monster, erbt also.
C enthält B's, wäre also ein Kompositum
Gruppe enthält Monster. Also wohl auch ein Kompositum.

Gruppe ist aber weder ein A, B, C, noch ein Monster. Erbt also nicht davon.


----------

